# If you had $500,000 to spend on cars



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

What would you guys buy if you had $500,000 to spend on cars? Here's my wish list:

1.Ferrari F430-$210,000
2.Mercedes Benz S65-$142,000
3.Chevrolet Suburban w/ 454ci motor-$48,000
4.1996 Toyota Supra Turbo- est. $30,000
5.2006 Yamaha R1-$12,000
6.2006 MV Agusta F4-1000 S-$21,000
7.1967 Pontiac GTO w/ 400 V8- est. $37,000 
GRAND TOTAL: $500,000


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

M 3/5/6 and use the rest of the $$$ for fuel, tyres, brakes and of course, track rental fees.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

2007 Mercedes-Benz S63 AMG (for cruising) - $175,000 (est.)
2007 BMW M6 convertible (for cruising) - $120,000 (est.)
2007 Dodge Dually Cummins turbodiesel king cab (for hauling horse) - $48,500
2006 Mercedes Benz GL550 (for Nanny) - $85,000
2006 Bentley Continental GT (beater car) - $165,000
[German language lessons from Berlitz - $575]
[Annual insurance premium on the above fleet - $15,000]

Does that come out to $500,000? :dunno: I was never very good at cash management.


----------



## sjsjsjsj (Jan 24, 2006)

GALLARDO!!!

and probably a Quattroporte on the side.....

if I had the money would definently go for the italian cars


----------



## lawman800 (Dec 23, 2005)

Steve, to be honest, just get a 2000 MV Agusta F4S for about $10k and save the rest for something else that you would ride. I parked mine for 2 years in the living room because it was not a pleasant bike to ride around.

For $500k? I would get myself the CLS55 ($90k) and a Gallardo ($170k); that's $260k already so with the $240k left, I would need to use at least $180k to put 20% down on a $900k house that is barely acceptable but will have a 3 car garage so I can fit the $60k worth of bikes that I will get with the leftover money.

Probably get something like a 2003 Aprilia Mille R Haga ($12k), 2002 MV Agusta F4S ($12k), 2006 Kawasaki ZX10R ($12k) and lastly, the 2004 Harley Davidson Dyna Glide Night Train ($12k) to round out the 2 wheel collection.

Then with the last $12k, get an used GMC or Chevy full sized truck to haul the bikes around to the track and stuff.


----------



## G Smith (Oct 13, 2004)

*would keep it in the family*

650 convertible
Phantom
X5


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*I would choose...*

2006 Aston Martin DB9 175K (est.):thumbup:
2006 Ferarri F430 Spider 230K (est.)
2007 BMW M3 80K (est.)

That leaves 15K... Hmm, what should I purchase?

Toyota Scion Tc 17K (est.):rofl: okay, I went over 2K but it is an estimate.

GMAN


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

carrera gt
+
2006 honda civic


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

lawman800 said:


> ...
> 
> Probably get something like a 2003 Aprilia Mille R Haga ($12k)...


Great bike. My friend has one and I have ridden it several times. :thumbup:
He added the race kit which features the CF airbox, bigger throttle bodies and new chip.


----------



## lawman800 (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah, my 2001 Mille R has the same type of mods to open up that Rotax V60.

Evoluzione Airbox/Clutch Master Slave + PC3R + Akrapovic full 2-2 Titanium pipes + Chip. Runs awesome and sounds strong without being annoying like the Japanese 4 cylinders.


----------



## sicks (Sep 16, 2005)

Since Belton stole my first two choices I would take the new 1000hp Buggatti and send him the bill for the other $500,000.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Great Minds*



sicks said:


> Since Belton stole my first two choices I would take the new 1000hp Buggatti and send him the bill for the other $500,000.


Hey my friend, its good to know I am in good company!

GMAN


----------



## Choson1 (Sep 23, 2003)

Sports Car: Ferrari F430 Spyder
SUV: Range Rover Supercharged
Luxury Car: Maserati Quattroporte
Daily Driver: E60 M5


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

Choson1 said:


> Sports Car: Ferrari F430 Spyder
> SUV: Range Rover Supercharged
> Luxury Car: Maserati Quattroporte
> Daily Driver: E60 M5


Nice selection...similar taste:thumbup:


----------



## ssbimmerx5 (Aug 9, 2005)

(Blue) Lamborghini Gallardo
(Black)Mercedes Benz CLS 65 AMG
(Silver)Range Rover Supercharged
(Monaco Blue) BMW 650i:thumbup:


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

f430 $225,000
saleen extreme mustang $75,000
r1 gold edition $12,000
aprilia 450 track $28,000
maserati sypder $100,00
bmw m3 (daily driver)


----------



## sgv (Dec 9, 2005)

AM Vantage (125k)
DBS (?225k)
Porsche GT3 (100k)
Ferrari Testarossa (80k)


----------



## Skylar's Dad (Sep 13, 2005)

*Let me see....*

1. 2007 Aston Martin DB 9 Convertible ----$175K
2. 2007 Porsche Carerra S Convertible----$ 92K
3. Bently Continental GT Convertible-------$200K
4. Used X-5---(Wife's Car)))-----------------$ 33K

That is a well spent half million.....:yikes:


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Let's see....

Luxury car: my 650 is plenty of luxury.
Classic GT car (and project car): 1976 Jensen Interceptor III SP (Working on that as I type).
Fun toy (to make people's heads turn): D Jag.
SUV: WWII Jeep.
If I could ride bikes again: Royal Enfield 750 TT Interceptor.
'70 Dodge Challenger 426 hemi, 4-speed.
....and a garage to keep them in.


----------



## DaveChapin (Dec 23, 2005)

Ah what a fun question...

Sports Car: Ferrari 599 $250k
SUV: BMW X5 4.8i: $60k 
Daily Driver: Bentley Continental FlyingSpur: $190k


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Nice Try!*



///M3 (((M6))) said:


> 2 lamborgini's mershalago
> 3 M7's
> 1 lamborgini galarado


First things first... It's spelled, Murcielago.
Second, what's and M7? Can't say I every heard of that car? Is it German? Is it from this Earth?
Thirdly, it's spelled, Gallardo.

Finally, if I follow your logic...:tsk: I think your budget of $500,000 would be spent on your attempt to buy the second Mercielago. Shame though, it is a nice car. Next time try to follow the rules... What did Bush say, "Sounds like fuzzy math to me!"

Murcielago - *$319,000* est. with all the trimmings or *$288,000* est. (Base)
Gallardo - *$195,000* est. with all the trimmings or *$175,000* est. (Base)

I am not going to touch that other thing-a-ma-bob you mention...

_Clause: If I spelled anything wrong, blame it on, [///M3 (((M6)))] or whatever his name is person or something..._:rofl:


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

gbelton said:


> I choose: [/B]That leaves me with* - $35,000*, what should I choose? Seems a little unfair with two beauties...


why not get a 3 series w/the leftover. You know, to make grocery runs, post office stops, refill propane tanks and the occasional ride over to the DQ. :dunno:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

Realistically, there are a couple of things in my mind about future cars.

Ferrari Fiorano. There is an unimaginably long waiting list for that here. Allocation is limited to begin with. The problem with a car like that is she will be a garage queen and I hesitate with garage queens. 

I almost picked up an SL55AMG a couple of years back. But didn't. I will almost certainly go for the next generation SL AMG as a run about.

///M6 next generation depending on the transmission. I'm not keen on the SMGIII (speaking only for myself). If rumous about dual clutch are true, then :thumbup: .

I'm not so sure about the Astons, although they certainly look the part.


----------



## sgv (Dec 9, 2005)

I want a mershalago, a few M7s and a gayardo too.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

sgv said:


> I want a mershalago, a few M7s and a gayardo too.


Me too. The Quandts told me over Christmas that BMW is bringing out an "///M" version of the Rolls Phantom. Turbocharged V10 (from the M5/M6), pumping out over 500kW and 1,000Nm of torque.

They will call it something like the Rolls Royce Phantom Menace. :bigpimp:


----------



## Murtaza (Oct 31, 2006)

Woops, thought I didn't reply to this:banghead:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

HGilmore said:


> why not get a 3 series w/the leftover. You know, to make grocery runs, post office stops, refill propane tanks and the occasional ride over to the DQ. :dunno:


I thought about that one too. I thought the SUV would bring greater capacity lost with the sports cars I'd be sporting... We're definately on the same wavelength.:thumbup:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*You Guys Got Me Rollin'*



sgv said:


> I want a mershalago, a few M7s and a gayardo too.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Shhhhhh Huuuuuuuu*



650iOzBoy said:


> Me too. The Quandts told me over Christmas that BMW is bringing out an "///M" version of the Rolls Phantom. Turbocharged V10 (from the M5/M6), pumping out over 500kW and 1,000Nm of torque.
> 
> They will call it something like the Rolls Royce Phantom Menace. :bigpimp:


I want won ov dose... A TT V10 Rauls Royce Fantum Menice.:rofl:


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

M6 ($125k or so with mods).

The remaining $375k for gas, tires, repairs and did I say GAS. :yikes:


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Skylar's Dad said:


> 1. 2007 Aston Martin DB 9 Convertible ----$175K
> 2. 2007 Porsche Carerra S Convertible----$ 92K
> 3. Bently Continental GT Convertible-------$200K
> 4. Used X-5---(Wife's Car)))-----------------$ 33K
> ...


:tsk: You forgot the sales tax!


----------



## BHR4CE1 (Nov 11, 2006)

chuck92103 said:


> M6 ($125k or so with mods).
> 
> The remaining $375k for gas, tires, repairs and did I say GAS. :yikes:


You are right on there buddy. I think I go to fill up this car 2-3 times a week! Thank god AMEX gives me DOUBLE miles on Delta for Gas Station purchases.


----------



## Commencer (Dec 20, 2005)

Commencer said:


> You guys mention a max price tag of $250k for an F430. I went to the Ferrari dealership here in Houston last weekend and they told me they are selling every new car for $50k above MSRP (for coupes) and $100k above MSRP for spiders... I am interested in ordering an F430 spider in about a year and $320k is too much. Can I get it for MSRP anywhere in the states? California maybe?:dunno:


Come on guys! Can anyone assist with my question?  
Does anyone know somebody I can ask directly (besides dealers)?

Or should I just settle for a Mershalago??? :rofl: (is that a Murcielago Knock off?)


----------



## eve6 (Jun 30, 2006)

i have no idea how much these cost, but these are the vehicles i'd like to have:

a vespa - or other good/cute scooter for motoring around town in - quick trips to the store, etc.
a loaded x5 - for trips to the mountains, skiing, camping, etc.
a porsche convertible - whichever is the cutest - maybe just a loaded boxster is good enough.
a bentley sedan - for the opera.
a honda ridgeline - for moving and helping your friends move.
a honda fit hybrid - for when i feel like appeasing my liberal westside neighbors  or need to make a statement like al gore.

if i have anything leftover, i'd like to have a driver at my beck and call so i don't have to get frustrated on the 405. :bigpimp:


----------



## Ferrara (Dec 10, 2006)

Range Rover Supercharged $95,000 
Porsche Carrera 4S Convertible $110,000 
Bentley Continental GT $175,000
Mercedes-Benz E63 AMG $95,000

If I had to pick one, right now, I'd say the Bentley. One of the most beautiful designs in a long time.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

eve6 said:


> i have no idea how much these cost, but these are the vehicles i'd like to have:
> 
> a vespa - or other good/cute scooter for motoring around town in - quick trips to the store, etc.
> a loaded x5 - for trips to the mountains, skiing, camping, etc.
> ...


I agree with your Avatar's description/signature "Talent is rare" indeed.


----------



## ///M3 (((M6))) (Jan 3, 2007)

probably like 50 1987 toyota camry's
and then soup them up like mine
click here to view my thread http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182394


----------



## Hou645 (Apr 23, 2006)

///M3 (((M6))) said:


> 2 lamborgini's mershalago
> 3 M7's
> 1 lamborgini galarado





///M3 (((M6))) said:


> probably like 50 1987 toyota camry's
> and then soup them up like mine
> click here to view my thread http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182394


How in the wide, wide world of sports could you have forgotten the M Camry?


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

2006 Bentley Continental GT - $165,000 :bigpimp: 
2006 Aston Martin Vantage Roadster - $130,000 :yikes: 
2006 Porsche Carrera 4S Convertible $110,000 :supdude: 
----------------------------------------- = $405,000
+ Sales Tax!!!!!!!!-------------------- = $500,000


----------



## Bimmer Loyalist (Oct 21, 2006)

Gotta divide it into categories:
Touring: M6 Convertible :bow: 
Take-out-for-a-speedy-run kind of car: F430 :drive: 
Luxury: S65 

The $10k or so left would go to gas and a little bit of the insurance bills...


----------

